# Rootserver mit oder ohne Plesk?



## tobee (10. August 2006)

Hallo,

ist es sinnvoller bzw. einfacher den Rootserver mit Plesk oder ohne Plesk zu installieren?
Was gibt es noch für Alternativen zu Plesk?

Tobee


----------

